# Spouse Visa Questions



## PhoenixSertye (May 31, 2012)

Hi!

I have just a couple of questions (after the background information). I'm 25 years old (born and raised in the UK), my husband is 29 (born and raised in the US) and my daughter is 3 (She holds both US and UK Citizenship), we have been married over 4 years after dating for 1 year and knowing each other online for over 7 years. We currently live in the US, but wish to move back to the UK. My mother has said we could stay with her and drafted a letter stating such and even offering to help us out money wise. I doubt that will be enough, but would they also count the 10,500 (USD) my husband has put aside to support the 3 of us until one of us can get a job? He is in the Information Technology field (Network Admin, worked for the Department of Defense, etc), should he include his resume and also letters of recommendation he got from former bosses and co-workers in the visa kit?

What are the chances of getting approved with this information? Trying to get the best chance possible since the fee is very high (1300 USD). Any other tips or information anyone can share would be nice, thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

PhoenixSertye said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just a couple of questions (after the background information). I'm 25 years old (born and raised in the UK), my husband is 29 (born and raised in the US) and my daughter is 3 (She holds both US and UK Citizenship), we have been married over 4 years after dating for 1 year and knowing each other online for over 7 years. We currently live in the US, but wish to move back to the UK. My mother has said we could stay with her and drafted a letter stating such and even offering to help us out money wise. I doubt that will be enough, but would they also count the 10,500 (USD) my husband has put aside to support the 3 of us until one of us can get a job? He is in the Information Technology field (Network Admin, worked for the Department of Defense, etc), should he include his resume and also letters of recommendation he got from former bosses and co-workers in the visa kit?
> 
> What are the chances of getting approved with this information? Trying to get the best chance possible since the fee is very high (1300 USD). Any other tips or information anyone can share would be nice, thank you!


Under current rules, your husband stands a good chance of being granted settlement visa. And being married 4 years, he may get KOL REQ endorsement, meaning as soon as he passes Life in the UK test, he can apply for settlement without having to wait 2 years, but UKBA seems to be reluctant to grant it at the moment. And yes, do enclose his CV to show employment prospect, with a sample employment ad for the sort of position he can go for, with salary offered.

As you probably know, the rules are currently under review and it's expected, but not certain, that in future you as a sponsor need an income of around £37,000 to maintain your family with one child. External support may not be allowed, your husband's job prospect may be disregarded and savings may not be taken into account. There are a lot of unanswered questions and a great deal of uncertainty and anxiety for those contemplating or already have embarked on family migration. We are just waiting for official announcement, which is expected soon.


----------



## PhoenixSertye (May 31, 2012)

For the sample employment ad, the salary should be in Pounds correct?


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

PhoenixSertye said:


> For the sample employment ad, the salary should be in Pounds correct?



That is correct. It would be advisable to go to UK job websites such as monster or Indeed etc and then look for jobs related to his qualifications and print out few jobs adverts accordingly.

This is what I did when sponsoring my US wife


----------

